# Budgie guard?



## Charlotte&milo (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

my rescue budgie that has never been out his cage, is now out more than in! He sits on the perch outside his cage and every now and again has a fly and flies back, or lands on my to say hello.

infact, Iv not locked him in his cage since yesterday morning. He takes himself off to bed at night, and wakes me up in the morning by sitting on my head!

I would like to keep it this way! But in doing that I have to keep the windows closed, I would be devastated if he did wonder a bit far. Has anyone got any ideas or use anything already that I could hang over the windows and keep the windows open?

i was thinking it a beaded curtain over the window would stop him (if he ever tried it!)

Charlotte & Blue


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

When you say he wakes you up in the morning by sitting on your head, is he flying free in your bedroom whilst you sleep? It takes one mishap and you can roll over and crush him, so not worth it. I used to leave my two out in my bedroom whilst I napped, but then the thought of slowly crushing one and her being confused why I was hurting her quickly put an end to that. You should 100% cage him whilst you sleep, and he shouldn't be out unsupervised unless it's absolutely a bird safe room.

Also, for the windows, why not install window nets? The ones that stop bugs getting in. I feel like a bead curtain could get blown in the wind and spook him and then he could barrel out, you never know.


----------



## Charlotte&milo (6 mo ago)

ChickWas said:


> When you say he wakes you up in the morning by sitting on your head, is he flying free in your bedroom whilst you sleep? It takes one mishap and you can roll over and crush him, so not worth it. I used to leave my two out in my bedroom whilst I napped, but then the thought of slowly crushing one and her being confused why I was hurting her quickly put an end to that. You should 100% cage him whilst you sleep, and he shouldn't be out unsupervised unless it's absolutely a bird safe room.
> 
> Also, for the windows, why not install window nets? The ones that stop bugs getting in. I feel like a bead curtain could get blown in the wind and spook him and then he could barrel out, you never know.


thank you!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Charlotte&milo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> my rescue budgie that has never been out his cage, is now out more than in! He sits on the perch outside his cage and every now and again has a fly and flies back, or lands on my to say hello.
> 
> ...


A beaded curtain will not stop an escape, what style of windows are they, are you able to put a screen up?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Installation of proper window screens is the only way to ensure your budgie will not escape when the windows are open.

Please ensure your budgie is properly secured in his cage at night for his safety.*


----------



## Charlotte&milo (6 mo ago)

Thank you everyone. Iv just wanted him to be free as much as possible, it’s take me weeks and weeks for me to even get him out his cage or sit on my finger. I’m getting there, but I will take advice and ensure he’s locked in at night


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

He'll prefer being locked up at night, trust me. It might take a little bit of time for him to become used to the routine, but my two absolutely love the security and comfort of their cages when it's night time. They put themselves to bed at night now. Glad you'll do the same for yours.


----------



## Charlotte&milo (6 mo ago)

ChickWas said:


> He'll prefer being locked up at night, trust me. It might take a little bit of time for him to become used to the routine, but my two absolutely love the security and comfort of their cages when it's night time. They put themselves to bed at night now. Glad you'll do the same for yours.


he takes himself to bed on his swing perch at night as soon as I turn the lights off and sleeps in his cage all night. It’s only at 4:30am in the morning he sings his head off and comes to say hello once it gets light.

i also do not cover his cage as I do not feel the need to as I want it to be as natural as it can be for him. Iv never been a fan of birds being kept in cages, let alone never being out of a cage before. But I also want to do it right by him.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello there,

Birds should never be kept inside their cage their whole lives without being let out. This is why every day they should have some "out of cage time", which sounds like your guy is getting a lot of!

However, domesticated birds do need to learn to spend time in their cage as their safe space for their own safety. As mentioned above you should NEVER have birds flying free at night with all the lights off while you are asleep because if one of them were to get into a dangerous situation, you may not realize. Additionally the potential for them to be accidentally crushed or stepped on if they decide to crawl up on the bed or walk on the floor is extremely high.

It sounds like your guy already has a nighttime cage routine going on so that's great! He already sees it as his safe space. Closing the door shouldn't make much difference except for he may get annoyed that he can't come out when he wants to in the morning. Despite this it's for his own safety as you never know if one day he may land in the wrong place and be hurt underfoot or otherwise. Sounds like you already have a good plan for this 

If the room gets dark enough at night then you don't _have_ to cover the cage; most people do if they have lights on at night or other disturbances which may cause the bird to stay awake. Additionally, it may help some birds feel more secure. If hasn't been bothered by not covering the cage then you don't have to do it! It may help him not to wake up at 4:30 AM, however 

You've done such a great job with him in the short time you've had him, I think you guys were meant to be. I hope to hear more about him soon!


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I personally would go absolutely crazy if mine all woke up with the sun 😂 I like to give them a good long 12-14 hours, though lately I'm pushing it towards 14 hours. If you cover his cage, you'll be doing him a huge favour. If he has too many daylight hours, he will become very hormonal, which can include being very bitey. If he gets 12 hours a night, you get to control when he wakes up, and it's also better for him in the long run.


----------



## Charlotte&milo (6 mo ago)

ChickWas said:


> I personally would go absolutely crazy if mine all woke up with the sun 😂 I like to give them a good long 12-14 hours, though lately I'm pushing it towards 14 hours. If you cover his cage, you'll be doing him a huge favour. If he has too many daylight hours, he will become very hormonal, which can include being very bitey. If he gets 12 hours a night, you get to control when he wakes up, and it's also better for him in the long run.


this is really interesting you say this! I need to add, I have NEVER had a pet bird!! I have so many budgie books, read online, but Blue seems to be a budgie that’s not on anything!!
When you say hormonal, what does this mean? He is a male bird (might be different to humans!) I have noticed, such as this is evening on a Friday, I am up later then I would be, and he bites, and screeches and is nasty. I just put this down to me getting to know him. Could this be because he is not in a routine and hormonal as you say?



StarlingWings said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Birds should never be kept inside their cage their whole lives without being let out. This is why every day they should have some "out of cage time", which sounds like your guy is getting a lot of!
> 
> ...


thank you so much for your reply. I have NEVER had a bird before. Each day is a learning day. After I put this post out, and reading what you put, I think you are right re domesticated birds. I just had much love. I lost Blue this evening. I have found he is slowing becoming more adventurous. I left the room to have a shower, I came back and he was gone. But Found him in the hallway face planting the wall
On the frame.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Charlotte&milo said:


> this is really interesting you say this! I need to add, I have NEVER had a pet bird!! I have so many budgie books, read online, but Blue seems to be a budgie that’s not on anything!!
> When you say hormonal, what does this mean? He is a male bird (might be different to humans!) I have noticed, such as this is evening on a Friday, I am up later then I would be, and he bites, and screeches and is nasty. I just put this down to me getting to know him. Could this be because he is not in a routine and hormonal as you say?


So, these cute nuggets have basically evolved to sleep 12 hours a day, which is what would be the case during winter. Winter is bad for breeding, no food, harsh conditions, not somewhere mama and dada bird want to have babies. Spring and summer is when the days get longer, these long days will kick them into breeding mode (aggression, territorial, snappy and bitey) because it means there's an abundance of food, the weather is warm, great time to have babies.

If you're not giving your nugget a routine where he's covered for _at least_ 12 hours a day to sleep, you'll be throwing his body into breeding mode. I don't know what this means for male budgies, as I only have two females. But my god when my two are in condition (breeding mode) they are aggressive, mean, territorial, just not as fun to be around. They will happily fly to my shoulder just to bite me. Every bird might be different!

There's a huge difference between them normal mode and breeding mode. Right now, one of my girls is coming out of breeding mode. She's back to staring happily at me from my finger, preening me, and giving me gentle kisses. She's like a totally different bird and so incredibly sweet right now. I put them to bed at 7pm and wake them up at 9am. Once I get new cages and set them up in their own bird room, I plan on slowly shifting their sleep routine so they sleep at 9pm and wake up at 11am or 12pm, as they'll sleep most of the day away whilst I'm at work and get to spend more time with me in the evenings after work.

Pick a routine that works for you both. You might want a few hours a day just to yourself, so you can put him to bed earlier in the day, or wake him up later in the morning. You'll quickly realise he _likes _the routine. My two will start getting ready for bed even if I'm not turning down the lights or anything, their internal clocks know "Hey, it's getting to bed time". They'll also get cranky and squawk if I don't cover them or start making it nice to sleep for them.


----------

